

Ask PG: Will this year's Startup School talks be recorded and posted online? - goronbjorn


======
jaredsohn
They have been every year for a long time now so I would be shocked if they
weren't.

Last year's can be found here:
[http://startupschool.org/2012/](http://startupschool.org/2012/) and this
year's speakers page
([http://startupschool.org/speakers.html](http://startupschool.org/speakers.html))
uses the same HTML template.

------
goronbjorn
I know past years have been recoded, but I'm just looking for confirmation. I
know a lot of people who got an invite but are on the fence because of this
question (not because the event isn't great, but because travel is expensive).

